# HDMI



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I know that this has been discussed here and there, but I thought it might be useful to have a clear discussion on HDMI. How it works, what the differences are between v.1 and v.3, and whether or not you'll see any benefit from "gold plated tips" and the like.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There are enough differences between 1.1 and 1.3 that I think it's generally worth getting 1.3 cables, the cost isn't that much different as long as you don't go with something like Monster. Everything I've seen is that there is little to no consumer difference on a b or c. In fact, I've seen advice that if a cable is being marketed as being better than a because it's c, then to stay away

As for gold connectors, I'm not sure about in HDMI cables, but back in the day, you could get computer memory either in tin or gold (this is back in the SIMM days.) You had to make sure to get the same type as the motherboard connection, because if the metal was mismatched, the tin side could become corroded.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDMI is an established set of standards and as such, isn't really up for discussion. If you want to know what's up with HDMI, go to http://www.hdmi.org.

As of November, HDMI is not allowing anyone to reference the standard number and instead they've adopted a new labeling scheme. Details are available on the website.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmm
http://www.hdmi.org/images/09_headers/Header_HDMI_1_4.jpg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> HDMI is an established set of standards and as such, isn't really up for discussion. If you want to know what's up with HDMI, go to http://www.hdmi.org.
> 
> As of November, HDMI is not allowing anyone to reference the standard number and instead they've adopted a new labeling scheme. Details are available on the website.


I can still find plenty of cables as 1.3c on Monoprice, even 1.3b cable on Amazon. The standard may not be open for debate, but the marketing by companies is, and some of them tend to confuse consumers.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Most cables will work for all the current standards. They just market them as certified sometimes.

The hilarious thing is how some of the certified 1.3 cables are thinner than the uncertified ones that are clearly built better.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> HDMI is an established set of standards and as such, isn't really up for discussion. If you want to know what's up with HDMI, go to http://www.hdmi.org.
> 
> As of November, HDMI is not allowing anyone to reference the standard number and instead they've adopted a new labeling scheme. Details are available on the website.


Your only a tiny bit right. 

http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/trademark_logo_pub.aspx



> Changes for Cables Effective Immediately
> 
> •Adopters may no longer use HDMI version numbers in the labeling, packaging, or promotion of any cable product. *This is effective immediately for any references to the HDMI Specification Version 1.4*, and Adopters have a *one-year grace period *for removing references to earlier versions of the HDMI specification when describing their cables.





> Limited Use of Version Numbers for Non-Cable Products
> •*Effective as of January 1, 2012*, all non-cable products cannot make any reference to HDMI version numbers. Until that time Adopters can use HDMI version numbers only when the feature or features associated with that HDMI version number is clearly specified. For instance, a manufacturer can describe a product as featuring "HDMI® v.1.4 with Audio Return Channel and HDMI Ethernet Channel," but may not describe a product as being "HDMI® v.1.4 compliant."


Bold emphasis is mine.

The way I read it there is a BIG difference between what you said and what the people at www.hdmi.org say.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Robert, that makes a lot of sense. I can't help but think that Monster is giddy about the possibilities with High-Speed vs Standard.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

harsh said:


> As of November, HDMI is not allowing anyone to reference the standard number and instead they've adopted a new labeling scheme. Details are available on the website.


Somebody better inform Monoprice.  Put it in the comments along with their HDMI cable order. 

I've even placed 2-3 HDMI cables in my magic "cable bag" just in case. Even gave one to a friend of mine after warning about the $40 HDMI cables sold at Wal-Mart.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yesterday I posted this in a Dish thread that got off-topic onto 3-D equipment with folks claiming they have 3-D compatible equipment bought in 2008. It appears there is a reason HDMI.org wants folks to stop referencing the version number.


phrelin said:


> Yep, the manufacturers have their TV's ready though there is no plug standard. Sounds like this is going be a great gain in 2010 for most homes particularly as HDMI without 3-D has been so problem free. From Communications Technology:
> 
> 
> > HDMI Licensing, LLC, the agent responsible for licensing the High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI) specification, announced in late December several developments regarding 3D formats and the HDMI Specification Version 1.4.
> ...


----------

